# Ernest Langdon 9 shot speed drill



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It would be more impressive if a regular gun with regular-power loads were used. That custom gun in the video is set up for very light loads & has less recoil than a 22, which makes it easier to keep shots on target when shooting faster. And, defensive guns don't have electronic dot sights on them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

win231 said:


> It would be more impressive if a regular gun with regular-power loads were used. That custom gun in the video is set up for very light loads & has less recoil than a 22, which makes it easier to keep shots on target when shooting faster. And, defensive guns don't have electronic dot sights on them.


Having taken a class with Ernest and watching him shoot a M&P chambered in .357 Sig, I can tell you his recoil control IS THAT GOOD

I can assure you the gun is good to go and the ammo is standard velocity.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

win231 said:


> It would be more impressive if a regular gun with regular-power loads were used. That custom gun in the video is set up for very light loads & has less recoil than a 22, which makes it easier to keep shots on target when shooting faster. And, defensive guns don't have electronic dot sights on them.


I dunno about that claim: He was the 2003 IDPA Custom Defensive Pistol Champion, but you must look at the rest of his resume:
1998 & 2000 IDPA National Stock Service Champion
2000 USPSA Limited Nationals Production Class Champion
Three-time IDPA Winter Nationals Stock Service Champion
Two-time World Speed Shooting Champion, IDPA Stock Service Class

Not a far stretch to believe that he's shooting a stock pistol with standard velocity ammunition.


----------

